# Email Text Client? Which one?

## Yamakasi

Wassup ppl,

I was wondering, what do u guy suggest for Email client based text?

Thx

----------

## nikai

mutt

----------

## guero61

Second the mutt

----------

## tukem

pine

----------

## Mpemba Effect

mutt  :Smile: 

----------

## Woland

If you are really adventurous---xemacs

If you want your friends to think you've got big UNIX cohones---mailx

If you are a sentimental UNIXer---elm

If you are a sentimental UNIXer but still wants lots of bells and whistles---Pine

I suppose that mutt has its followrs, but it looks like some sort of innovation to me.  And you know where that might lead----you might as well use Evolution, huh?

----------

## s1th

I'd recommend mutt too.

Great support for multiple "profiles", various sorts of "hooks", PGP/GnuPG support, threaded views, color support ...

It very customizable.

As stated on the mutt homepage (http://www.mutt.org/):

"All mail clients suck. This one just sucks less"  :Smile: 

----------

## DefconAlpha

Pine: Because not everyone needs vi.

----------

## axxackall

Xemacs/VM - the highest level of customizzation available for an end-user I've ever seen. You can begin your adventure playing with various variables, hooks and macros and enjoy a very well done application design. But basically, you can reprogram everything as it's written on Lisp, which is very easy to reprogram   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Woland

Not to mention, if you can figure out how to do e-mail and news on emacs, you will have learned quite a bit, and will also have mastered a great text editor, development tool, et c. et c.

I would suggest xemacs over its gnu rival, it just seems a bit sprightlier, has a few more features, and, as far as I can tell, a more active development.  But they are both good.

----------

## iarkin

mutt, it's really sweet.

It's easy ot implement gpg and it's very configureable.

  /iarkin

----------

## abhishek

I seventh mutt. It's really really nice. I would also look at the setup guide for it on gentoo.org as I picked up some useful things there(such as nbsmtp).

----------

## credmp

Then I eight-th that  :Wink: 

trust the puppydog...

----------

## weltraumfahrer

telnet;-)

----------

## caffiend

mutt

----------

## popo

gnus

----------

## axxackall

 *popo wrote:*   

> gnus

 

Is it really usable comparing to VM? I know it's the best nntp reader, but how about email?

----------

